# Phal. pulcherrima fma. alba (syn. Doritis p.f.a.)



## Guldal (Aug 7, 2019)

I apologize for my primitive photo arrangement - and promise to work on that in the future!


----------



## monocotman (Aug 7, 2019)

wow that is huge! good growing,
David


----------



## Paphluvr (Aug 7, 2019)

Very well grown and bloomed. My standard form is just in the process of throwing this years spikes and I've never had it branch before. So far just four new spikes.

As far as your photo background is concerned, I find that a 2m piece of black or dark blue velvet works very well. It can be hung or draped on just about anything and does not show shadows if you're using a flash.


----------



## Teresa Koncolor (Aug 7, 2019)

Wow! 
It's amazing seeing one full grown!
I just bought one in a 2" pot. A doritis pulcherrima var. coreulea from seattle orchids
How long have you had it? How long did it take you to grow it that big?


----------



## Guldal (Aug 7, 2019)

I only bought it last year - on a trip to Germany with my local orchid society. It's from Wichmann in Celle and it already had a fair size when I bought it - but a couple of growths has matured and, although already quite florifereous, it has gained in inflorecences since last year.


----------



## Teresa Koncolor (Aug 7, 2019)

I like the multi growth habit


----------



## e-spice (Aug 7, 2019)

Superbly grown!


----------



## abax (Aug 7, 2019)

Outstanding Phal. and really quite a nice
photo.


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 8, 2019)

Does this type usually have so many spikes, or is there a secret? I’ve never rebloomed a phal that has given me more than one spike and I always try to purchase them with at least two.


----------



## Teresa Koncolor (Aug 8, 2019)

southernbelle said:


> Does this type usually have so many spikes, or is there a secret? I’ve never rebloomed a phal that has given me more than one spike and I always try to purchase them with at least two.



This is not a typical phal. It has a clumping, multi-growth habit. It grows sister keikis instead of baby keikis and mature and flower together if you keep them in the same pot. I have a mature hybrid cross that does this. My little pulcherriama has 2 growths in a 2" pot. If it lives, I hope it grows as big as the one in this thread. Mine is not alba.


----------



## Guldal (Aug 8, 2019)

southernbelle said:


> Does this type usually have so many spikes, or is there a secret? I’ve never rebloomed a phal that has given me more than one spike and I always try to purchase them with at least two.



Well, I like the Doritis Phals exactly because of their floriferousness (among other things) - but I have had others 'ordinary', botanical Phals that have given me several inflorecences on the same growth, e.g. my Phal.s lueddemaniana, violacea and fasciata. Maybe the trick for them is to grow big and strong enough to do so?!


----------



## Teresa Koncolor (Aug 8, 2019)

I'm totally new at this and claim zero experience. I bought the pulcherrima because I was trying to understand how to grow Dtps. Diayh Redita 'Carmela'. 
The only other species I have is a violacea cross Phal Penang Girl. It's holding on to 3 spikes but on one standard growth plant.
All the other Phal hybrids also have one plant per pot some with 2 spikes. I didn't grow any of them just kept them alive. One has 2 keikis where spikes should have been, probably from my mishandling. 
Still, to me the growth on these is different. Almost like tolumnias clump. Independent and easy to separate.


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 8, 2019)

Spectacular blooming!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 9, 2019)

Very nicely grown and bloomed. I have a lot of trouble with these and usually just make a lot of roots. What media is it in? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Teresa Koncolor (Aug 10, 2019)

The dpts I got from odoms grows an unruly group of growths all just barely clinging to the pot and tangled in roots.
I just learning to keep it well watered after repotting to a huge basket. I had additional 5 keiki I potted into a second pot.
It also had nutrition deficiencies. Perking up. Stopped dropping leaves. I added a pick of the subpot with just the smaller divisions in mosd


----------



## Guldal (Aug 11, 2019)

NYEric said:


> ... What media is it in?



The growth medium is my usual Greenmix: "GreenMix for Orchids is a mixture of water-repellent and water-absorbent granulate with added perlite and lignite. The granulate is made from stonewool, the basic element of which is diabase rock. GreenMix for orchids is produced by Grodania A/S". It was developed in a cooperation with our local mastergrower, Hans Christiansen of Fredensborg, who recently (the 1st of July this year) could celebrate his 50th years anniversary as independent orchid nursery owner.

Teresa! Glad to hear, that the mother plant is perking up - and the keikis seem also after your kind care to be on the right track. Keep up the good work - and good luck!

Kind regards,
Jens


----------



## NYEric (Aug 12, 2019)

Thanks for the info = Not for us in USA.


----------



## LadySlipper (Aug 12, 2019)

That is such a beautiful flower. That blue background shows it so well.


----------



## Guldal (Sep 13, 2019)

Thank you all for your encouraging comments!

Yesterday evening at the gathering of our local orchid society the judges liked the flowers and the plant as well and awarded it a BM (Bronze Medal). 

I'm thinking of giving it the clonal name 'Yellow Valley Summersnow'.

(Yellowvalley = literal translation of my middle name, Guldal - which actually was a result of a misspelling, when my grandfather was baptised. It should have been Gulddal, Gold Valley, as both his brothers were named). 

The plant is going to be judged as part of the test match, Denmark-Sweden, this weekend in Lund, which makes me both proud and excited!


----------



## abax (Sep 13, 2019)

Here's wishing you good luck for the judging!


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 14, 2019)

Beautiful acquisition !!!! Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 14, 2019)

That is wow!


----------

